# DIY Pedal Board pic`s



## Last_Train (Nov 27, 2008)

Had a few minutes today thought I would post a few pics fo my pedal board project , think it turned out rather decent .

The dimensions are 30.5 " X 19 "


----------



## Last_Train (Nov 27, 2008)

another , cannot seem to post more than one , tried resizing , guess the answer is thumnails.


----------



## Last_Train (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice! I think you got a good size for your board. With what do you plan to carry it around?...If you have to of course! :smile:


----------



## Last_Train (Nov 27, 2008)

yes I think the size is perfect for what I want & it will be kept at home , thx for taking the time to comment.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice job. Looks really good. You'll have to post a picture of it loaded!


----------



## Last_Train (Nov 27, 2008)

Thx , I will do that !


----------

